# Community > Resource Library >  Firearms purchase form?

## Malhunting

Im buying a gun from a member up country, just want to know if i can get the right form for the licence check online instead of having to go to the police to get it.
Easier if i fill it out at home and take it in for signing rather than mucking around there doing it and probably quicker to.

Cheers 
Mal

----------


## Maca49

Mal just take your licence to the arms officer,you need details of the seller and his FAL # and details of the purchase make calibre serial #
Usually takes me about 10mins

----------


## madjon_

Just go in with YOUR FAL thats all they need.when the seller gets it he can fill in the details if he wants.The police just view YOUR FAL and sign the 43a,it's on their computer.5 mins once they at the counter.

----------


## Happy

Mal there's a downloadable one on here someplace and it's good enuff that the FA here asked for a copy to keep and issue as their own

----------


## Malhunting

Ok cheers guys.

----------


## Spanners

If an elec form appears, we'll stash it here for future use

----------


## baldbob

Just get it sent to local gunshop.... they check licence there and its all good... thats what i always do lol

----------


## nobbie

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...il-order-2892/

----------


## Spanners

Cheers! :Thumbsup: 

I thought it was here somewhere, but had a 'boy look' lol

Now stuck at the top of the thread list for anyone looking for it

----------


## steven

> Cheers!
> 
> I thought it was here somewhere, but had a 'boy look' lol
> 
> Now stuck at the top of the thread list for anyone looking for it


I get the impression you are into bullet casting?  I have a mate looking for 6.5mm swedish casting molds, any idea where in NZ? or even anywhere?

----------


## Spanners

Im just getting into casting - at the most basic level.
Put up a post in the reloading section and I'm sure those that are in the know will chime in

----------

